# Husqvarna 66 Chanisaw Compression



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone know what a Husqvarna 66 should pull on compression? ive got one here that belongs to a customer and im only getting 70PSI dry, tomorrow im going to do it again this time with the prattle all the way open and then do a wet test. (oil in the cylinder) He said the saw ran but ran poorly but then wouldn't crank back up. he said it was leaking gas. I changed the fuel line but sitting here I wonder if its the gasket where the jug mounts to the motor.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you checked the carb for jet blockage?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Dribble some bar oil down the spark plug hole, put plug back in and try to start the saw. If it fires up and runs for a moment, then your rings are shot. 70psi is very low. It should be reading 120 at the minimum in order to be running well enough to cut strong. It's not uncommon for chainsaws to need rebuilds, whether it be rings, piston and rings, or entire cylinder.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

70 is way too low. Anything less than 100 should be rebuilt. Also, check your crank seals too. You should have around 140 after a rebuild. I just rebuilt my 660 stihl last summer cause I was an idiot and loaned it out..... Straight gas doesn't bode well in a high performance two stroke motor....


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

After reading your post a second time.... Is it possible the leaky fuel line sucked air and did some motor damage? I have had that happen before, doesn't take much scoring to drop compression much.....


----------

